# HSD lamp and MSD lamp



## theatre4jc (Apr 19, 2010)

So I'm going through my lamp inventory and I came across two lamps that predate my working at this facility. I have 2 HSD 250W/80 lamps, but no fixtures that specify this lamp. We have never owned any fixtures that specify this lamp. Yet I have 2 of them, one of which looks like it has been used before. I do have quite a few fixtures that take the MSD 250 lamp, which has the same base. 

So...my question is, can this lamp be used interchangably? They are the same base, color temps are different and the voltage is different, but would this be a suitable replacement lamp? I would never want to use two different color temp lamps like that but in a pinch if I was out of lamps and lost one...could this work without damaging the fixture? I've never used a lamp other than what is specifically stated by the manufacturer for an instrument, but they do have the same base, so I know it would at least fit. 

Just curious. Thougths?


----------



## Les (Apr 19, 2010)

I really think the voltage difference will be the gotcha. What kind of voltage difference are we talking here?

I think the mismatched voltage will either fry your ballast/ignitor/whathaveyou, or blow your lamp -- in the literal sense. Color temp would be the least of your worries.

We'll see what others have to say though. I could be totally wrong, but some how I don't think using one of these as a backup is a good idea.

What fixtures are you running the MSD's in?


----------



## millamber (Apr 19, 2010)

A Quick google search came up with the following:

HSD 250w/80 Osram (54243) Lamp Bulb HSD250/80 4ArXS [OSR_HSD_250_80] - $89.99 : Divine Lighting, Discount Lamps, and Lighting Supplies, MSD 250/2 HTI 150 575


> Details
> 
> Manufacturer :
> Osram
> ...



Not sure I believe all of that, but there it is.


----------



## theatre4jc (Apr 19, 2010)

Fixtures I am running are coemar pro spot 250 lx, Martin roboscan 518, iMove 250, and Martin Mac 250s. These are all in various rooms. 

The voltage difference is 5 volts.


----------



## ship (Apr 19, 2010)

theatre4jc said:


> So I'm going through my lamp inventory and I came across two lamps that predate my working at this facility. I have 2 HSD 250W/80 lamps, but no fixtures that specify this lamp. We have never owned any fixtures that specify this lamp. Yet I have 2 of them, one of which looks like it has been used before. I do have quite a few fixtures that take the MSD 250 lamp, which has the same base.
> 
> So...my question is, can this lamp be used interchangably? They are the same base, color temps are different and the voltage is different, but would this be a suitable replacement lamp? I would never want to use two different color temp lamps like that but in a pinch if I was out of lamps and lost one...could this work without damaging the fixture? I've never used a lamp other than what is specifically stated by the manufacturer for an instrument, but they do have the same base, so I know it would at least fit.
> 
> Just curious. Thougths?



Do you have a MSD 250 or MSD 250/2 in stock? Big difference in color temperature and CRI for starters. 

I have one of them and the 7,2K version also in stock which I play tested for use but more especially since I was already running the MSD 250/2 on fixtures - for playing nice for them given the Philip price - the switch over to another brand. Finally chose the GE brand of CSD 250/2 SE amongst the Osram, Ushio and Amglo versions tested.

Both as with HSD 250/2 and I think even a HSD 250 lamp been also on the shelf for years now - the HSD 250/2 been on the shelf since before I started work - over eleven years now. I think as with me in play testing for price and playing nice with the other fixture lamps, they were more experiment. Some times you win, other times you don't but often worth the price if not free in play testing. Also have a 250w Ushio HSD lamp on the shelf. The USD seriese Ushio made, the USR seriese from Ushio - they were buying from Phillips and reselling them under their brand.

A few companies such as "Don's Bulbs" will buy up obsolete if even used lamps. Many used stage lighting sources including E-Bay otherwise to sell them off as a package. Have offeres also from my normal distributers to buy up my dead stock - just gotta get time to do so. In the mean time, old arc lamps unlike filament lamps won't have as much of a problem with age due to filament sag. No rush at least for me to get rid of them right away as long as I can sell them back at only a slight loss. MSI 1800w lamps, was for a while like buying six per week, now I'm stuck with nine of them I have no use for at well over $600.00 each.
22
On the other hand, as above it is totally correct that these lamps will work perfectly fine in your fixtures as emergency spares. Big difference between the MSD 250 and MSD 250/2 in color temperature and the Osram attempt to mach Philips didn't match either in end result. Have also in stock an early example of a Osram version of a 71-2529 lamp from them sent to me. Didn't play nice with the other lamps sufficiently but only a few weeks ago when out of other spare lamps, I did send it out as per spares for a show while other lamps were being drop shipped and hopefully on the way in time. Osram version would work and one would have to do a bit of adjustment but it would function.


R&D is part of saving money in the long run - cost of doing business if you want to save money. The HTI 1500w/60/P50 has been play tested to work just fine on 1.2Kw fixtures in playing nice with them in color balance with lower wattage MSR 1200w Fast Fit lamps. Could be cheaper an more dependable - though the fast fit lamp has improved some in quality. This in me considering the switch of brands especially out of expense.

Depedant upon the use, I would certainly use such lamps you found given spare or for a differently tasked fixture that don't need to be similar. Use the lamps up a not worth as much in resale.


----------



## Les (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I didn't realize you were only looking at a 5v difference.


----------



## theatre4jc (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah I'm was just nervous. I run all MSD 250/2s to save money. I also only need to change the lamps only once a year so that really helps too. I don't want to use these and currently I have a stock of 8, but I'm about to use all of them to change some of my lamps and until I get my resupply I'll be without and was just curious for CYA purposes.


----------



## ship (Apr 20, 2010)

theatre4jc said:


> yeah I'm was just nervous. I run all MSD 250/2s to save money. I also only need to change the lamps only once a year so that really helps too. I don't want to use these and currently I have a stock of 8, but I'm about to use all of them to change some of my lamps and until I get my resupply I'll be without and was just curious for CYA purposes.



Will they work, yes. Will they be differet, yes. With careful placement of or swapping to the lower output lamp can you perhaps get away with it and even use them up for such positions that output doesn't have to match other outputs as much.. perhaps. 

Thinking with planning and plot/use you might be a able to use them up for a while as a concept in saving money and getting them out the door after a few hundred or thousand hours. Best use perhaps. And again the GE version does play nice with the Philips version if looking for a few dollars off.


----------



## DELO72 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know how old your HSD 250/80 lamp is, but a year ago OSRAM revamped their filling on the HSD 250/80 and now the color temperature is dead-on to the MSD 250/2, and the lumen output is incredible. Definately worth giving this latest iteration a 2nd look. 

*cough* (that goes for you too, Ship! ;-)


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 21, 2010)

DELO72 said:


> ...*cough* (that goes for you too, Ship! ;-)


Somehow I doubt 250W lamps are high on ship's priority. Now I'd be interested in a 1200 W/S lamp with same or greater intensity, same CRI and CT, and life >1500 hours!


----------



## ship (Apr 22, 2010)

DELO72 said:


> I don't know how old your HSD 250/80 lamp is, but a year ago OSRAM revamped their filling on the HSD 250/80 and now the color temperature is dead-on to the MSD 250/2, and the lumen output is incredible. Definately worth giving this latest iteration a 2nd look.
> 
> *cough* (that goes for you too, Ship! ;-)




Funny thing is either You probably already told me about this before and I forgot to update my notes with it.  Me gotten. Will update immediately. Wouldn't believe the stack of updates on my desk, even got a full catalogue of projector lamp specifications to add in.

Where are my HSD 150w/704ARXS lamps - and don't give me that vulcano excuse Philips is using.


----------

